# Really upset



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

i checked my ratings this morning & I received a couple of 4's last night from pax. Scrolling though my trip log, searching for answers as to who down rated me. 
The stress that this is putting on me is toxic.
Struggling to understand how this occurred. 
I called uber support & was told to drive more. 
Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

That's just not right! They should have given you a trigger warning before letting you see those ratings. Its also not right that uber allows the pax to direct micro aggressions at you, it's just so unfair, I'm crying with you!


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's just not right! They should have given you a trigger warning before letting you see those ratings. Its also not right that uber allows the pax to direct micro aggressions at you, it's just so unfair, I'm crying with you!


My wife & I went to the Red Bulls game this afternoon to ease my pain.
After the 1st half , having a brew. Met another driver. He is rated a 4.76. My feel good moment.
Drives a hybrid Sonata. 
Got written up for safety last night.
Point is, uber on.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I feel your pain. One time a pax told me that I wasn't as cute as their last driver and they were thinking of giving me a 4 instead of a 5. They laughed and said they were just joking, but I was shaking so hard that I drove into a tree later that night.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I feel your pain. One time a pax told me that I wasn't as cute as their last driver and they were thinking of giving me a 4 instead of a 5. They laughed and said they were just joking, but I was shaking so hard that I drove into a tree later that night.


I hope you one-starred them.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> i checked my ratings this morning & I received a couple of 4's last night from pax. Scrolling though my trip log, searching for answers as to who down rated me.
> The stress that this is putting on me is toxic.
> Struggling to understand how this occurred.
> I called uber support & was told to drive more.
> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


You better have some meds available in the event some cruel lying pax lays a one star on you.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

One pax didn't like how big my eyes look in my glasses and 2 starred me. 
I couldn't get out of bed for a week over the severity of stress. 
I contacted Uber and they told me to toughen up buttercup.
Now I'm laying in bed over the agony of all this. 
Earlier my wife said I'm hung like a 3 year old azn kid and said she would 3 star me if she could.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I know I'm not a 5 star driver so all the 5s I get that I don't deserve make up for the occasional 4...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

polar2017 said:


> i checked my ratings this morning & I received a couple of 4's last night from pax. Scrolling though my trip log, searching for answers as to who down rated me.
> The stress that this is putting on me is toxic.
> Struggling to understand how this occurred.
> I called uber support & was told to drive more.
> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


This is so easy to fix:
1) get the address of the nearest Sac store to you,
2) take an Uber to it,
3) get a medium sized sac, color match,
4) get the address of the nearest Ball store,
5) take an Uber to it,
6) get a couple of medium sized balls, color don't matter,
7) take those parts to the nearest Asian Massage Parlor,
8) the girls there will assemble and sew them on for you.
9) take an uber home,
10) rate all of your days Uber rides 1 star.

Sac up Uber driver. It's an unfair world out there. If you let the small shit get to you, you're going to be as bitter and cranky as me. Do you want that? Really?


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

polar2017 said:


> i checked my ratings this morning & I received a couple of 4's last night from pax. Scrolling though my trip log, searching for answers as to who down rated me.
> The stress that this is putting on me is toxic.
> Struggling to understand how this occurred.
> I called uber support & was told to drive more.
> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


What exactly were you planning to buy with those two stars u didnt get? Were your children going to eat those stars? Who friggen cares, stars are worthless!


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

get to 300 rated rides at 4.7 or higher. Then a 1 star will drop you, maybe, .01, and it will take 30 5 stars to get to 4.71. Suddenly, you will stop looking at your ratings and realize they never mattered.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

polar2017 said:


> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


I just want to wrap myself under my blanket and cry all day. Eating a pound of cheesecake with half a can of whip cream seems to help a bit, but the pain is simply unbearable. My therapist says I'm overreacting.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

polar2017 said:


> i checked my ratings this morning & I received a couple of 4's last night from pax. Scrolling though my trip log, searching for answers as to who down rated me.
> The stress that this is putting on me is toxic.
> Struggling to understand how this occurred.
> I called uber support & was told to drive more.
> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


Yes . Wake up and be to,d by a 3.26 cent fare you're not good enough to drive them...they out to be slapped


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I just re-read this thread.
It's a hoot.
In a sad kinda way.


----------



## Latekick (Mar 24, 2017)

As you drive longer you will find there is NO rhyme or reason for many ratings. I stopped worrying a few months ago when I male pax made a pass at me and I made sure he went in his house WITHOUT me. ( I'm a male). he 3 stared me. ) I had no control over that. Last week I picked up a female collage student who remembered me from the Fall. She said I was the ONLY Uber driver she gave 5 stars to. WHAT? why me? I asked myself. I'm not good looking or even nice. There are plenty of drivers who deserved that 5 star over me. ... its a crazy system. DON'T LOSE SLEEP OVER IT.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

polar2017 said:


> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


No... can't really say that I give a duck.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

My rating dropped .01 one week ago. I think a Poo 1-starred me. I stopped driving and retreated to UP for consolation. So far, I’ve read thousands of threads while eating Doritos in bed. My white bedsheet has turned orange. I’m about to get over it. We’ll see tomorrow morning...


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

polar2017 said:


> i checked my ratings this morning & I received a couple of 4's last night from pax. Scrolling though my trip log, searching for answers as to who down rated me.
> The stress that this is putting on me is toxic.
> Struggling to understand how this occurred.
> I called uber support & was told to drive more.
> Anyone else ever just want to cry and be held after learning you are a 4 star driver?


I feel for you. Once had an older man with 2 small dogs. He admitted they were not service dogs but I took him anyway. At end of trip he says I will give you a 1 rating as you are tops in my book. I tried to explain 1 was bad and 5 good bit he didn't get it. Keep saying I was number 1 to him. Yes, he did give me a 1.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

LAbDog65 said:


> I feel for you. Once had an older man with 2 small dogs. He admitted they were not service dogs but I took him anyway. At end of trip he says I will give you a 1 rating as you are tops in my book. I tried to explain 1 was bad and 5 good bit he didn't get it. Keep saying I was number 1 to him. Yes, he did give me a 1.


Ouch


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Really Upset? I was getting this gig wrong with all the bad inputs. My first two weeks on app was filled with $2.88 trips and I was trying to figure out why and how this happened? 

Then, I found out there's a 'red' hub in the world capital of murder, So I went in for help? There, I found out they're not there to solve the problem, instead, they create more troubles for themselves by wrongfully accusing people insulting their csr. So, I thought I went to the wrong place or a thief's den. Then City told me I went to a building that did not have all the permits to be occupied. So I google who I was dealing with, then the Jason Dalton story popup not far away from our city. Thought only drivers are vulnerable out there, never thought of driver could drive and shoot and drive again? Then heard this thing called 'rating'. Since that day, I'm always wondering what Jason Dalton's rating in their computer and how would he rates himself? Could Jason Dalton had a better or worse rating than anyone complaining here?


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Really Upset? I was getting this gig wrong with all the bad inputs. My first two weeks on app was filled with $2.88 trips and I was trying to figure out why and how this happened?
> 
> Then, I found out there's a 'red' hub in the world capital of murder, So I went in for help? There, I found out they're not there to solve the problem, instead, they create more troubles for themselves by wrongfully accusing people insulting their csr. So, I thought I went to the wrong place or a thief's den. Then City told me I went to a building that did not have all the permits to be occupied. So I google who I was dealing with, then the Jason Dalton story popup not far away from our city. Thought only drivers are vulnerable out there, never thought of driver could drive and shoot and drive again? Then heard this thing called 'rating'. Since that day, I'm always wondering what Jason Dalton's rating in their computer and how would he rates himself? Could Jason Dalton had a better or worse rating than anyone complaining here?


What in the hell is all this jibberish? Find yer meds, take them. Repeat daily.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Regrettably, We're in a rideshare hell already. Pray for the days of Ride|Austin becomes Ride|USA or a Ride|Tesla for the privileged. The nightmare of Uberish or jibberish will be self driving to her final destination and RIP.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Regrettably, We're in a rideshare hell already. Pray for the days of Ride|Austin becomes Ride|USA or a Ride|Tesla for the privileged. The nightmare of Uberish or jibberish will be self driving to her final destination and RIP.


I see you haven't taken your meds yet.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> I see you haven't taken your meds yet.


Are you licensed to practice medicine? Stop the nonsense. No medical advice needed online.


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Are you licensed to practice medicine? Stop the nonsense. No medical advice needed online.


I took 3 entitled millennials 5 miles today. They made me wait over 5minutes before they got in the car. I was just about to v cancel on their asses when they came out.

I drove fast as Hell to get them out of my car. They one starred me.

Well the jokes on them. I 1 starred them too. They were at 5.0 before this ride.

I've never been at 5.0. I guess they now know how we feel.

F em.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Unfair Rating is like HIV. If someone gave to you unfairly and there is no cure (uber wont care to remove) spread this crap to another 500 pax and make it a fair game.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I never feel bad about a bad rating. I know it's probably one of the 9 out of 10 pax who didn't tip and to whom I gave a 2 star.


----------



## Uber889 (Apr 21, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Are you licensed to practice medicine? Stop the nonsense. No medical advice needed online.


Dude, you are my favorite. I always check for your latest posts.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> This is so easy to fix:
> 1) get the address of the nearest Sac store to you,
> 2) take an Uber to it,
> 3) get a medium sized sac, color match,
> ...


LOL. You could've just said "grow a pair!"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Okphillip said:


> LOL. You could've just said "grow a pair!"


Some people can't.
they gotta buy the pre-grown ones.


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Very frustrated this morning.
I have been providing my best service in weeks to our clients.
Last night, I checked my driver rating around 11 pm. Noticed that I received two 4 star ratings. My total driver score dropped slightly.
My emotions got the best of me. I stopped into a Dairy Queen to get a blizzard to relax my body. I was shocked.
I called Uber support to ask why there not any driver feedback provided. After 15 minutes of talking to a csr, I was told that my issue was being sent to another department.
Fast forward to this morning, I check my driver rating. I received 6 five stars and two compliments over night. Above and Beyond & All Star driver. I told myself, keep at Marcus. 
My goal is to be a top driver in my area & get invited to the Uber HQ for a driver event.
I have applied to Uber corporate jobs on their web portal, but I have not been asked to interview yet. My resume includes contractor with Uber for ride share.


----------

